# White Particles In Water



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

When i do my water changes i fill buckets up from the tap even before i put the prime in there are white particles in the water. If i let it sit for 5 mins it just sits at top, its now all in my tank around the top. does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Has it always been like that or did it just start happening?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Its happened before in my laundry room tap so i moved to my bathroom shower tap and it was fine for awhile. now its in that tap too and other ones in the house.

im worried its chlorine sediment and i just keep putting that same crap back into the tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you have hard water? How old is your water heater?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

My tap waters ph is 6.7 
my heater is like 7-8 yrs old


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Could be be some of the calcium built up in your pipes running off. The same senerio happend to me when I got my reds a month ago I just did a 30% water change after a tried skimming the surface to remove the particles. Never happend to me ever since. If this is not the case maybe there was an fungal build up in some parts of the filter and by cleaning you might have stir up some of it which could have stuck to your filter and washed out onto your surface when you turned it on. I still suggest you do a water change to check if it happens again or add some MELAFIX to your tank to prevent fungal blooms. Take care man hope you solve the problem.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah i just did 30 gal water change and every bucket i filled would end up with that stuff in it. If it is calcium is that bad to be in the tank and inside the canister?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

zeefs said:


> yah i just did 30 gal water change and every bucket i filled would end up with that stuff in it. If it is calcium is that bad to be in the tank and inside the canister?


I'm not quite sure but I would say yes because calcium comes with calcium cholride which attracts alot of OH ions which in the end buffers your water which is bad for your piranhas. an easy and cheap way to get rid of calcium build ups is to use white vinegar and soak your parts in it for a few minuets and scrub the present calcium off. you should also check the bucket for stuff in it as well. Calcium is also a invedable thing because it will keep producing its self over time but as your tank ages your ph generally goes down and calcium doesnt build up as fast. I'am pretty new at the piranha hobby too but I'am pretty sure most of what I said is correct, but I'am sure there are more experienced individuals on the forum who can correct me or help you if I'am wrong. If it is your pumbing which I doubt because you said the pipes are pretty new you may have to get someone to check you plumbing systems for you.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks man sounds good i dont know ne thing about it so ne thing is help man


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

how would i go about getting all of it out of my tank, would using carbon work?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

zeefs said:


> how would i go about getting all of it out of my tank, would using carbon work?


Don't you already have active carbon in your filter? Thinking about it now, the white particles that I had on my surface produced 3 days before I started to medicate my tank. I took out my active carbon during this time and when I placed it back in and after a week of skimming the particles off the top the particles just stopped. I'am not exactly sure you have the same problem but I'll ask around for mare help then report back to you. Until then take care.


----------

